# rail bit producing rough edge. Is this normal?



## quartney (May 9, 2016)

I'm new to frame and panel cabinet door making. I just purchased an inexpensive set of router bits to make the rail, stile, and panel. I noticed that the stub tenon ends of the rails are really rough, and it's either due to my setup or the cheap bit. I am using a homemade coping sled with a 1/4" plywood base. Suggestions appreciated.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

No that is not normal. It can be caused by the top of the cutter not being adjusted quite high enough. If there is barely enough carbide to make the cut, it will give you a ragged edge.

I always try to make deep router joinery in two passes when possible. Often a spacer can be temporarily attached to the router fence for the first pass. Then remove the spacer for the second pass. That way the router bit isn't working as hard.


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

I sometimes get those fuzzys on softer lumber. They are easy to clean up with a chisel, shoulder plane or in the case with poplar a sanding block and 150 grit. Just take care not to disturb you crisp shoulder.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Don't sand anything until after glue up. Minimize the work by only sanding once so you don't oversand into a bad fit. Yes, tearout is normal with stringy woods.

M


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

I think Pintodeluxe is on the right track. That looks like way too much fuzz on the edge of the cut. I am curious, is your stock just a bit thicker than the cutter is designed for? If the bottom of the cutting edge is aligned perfectly with one face of the stock the other face could extend beyond the top of the cutter.


----------

